# 18 waterman mirco power pole



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I finally got tried of getting pushed around by all this wind, so I saved up some money,and power pole hooked me up. I decided to go with a micro power pole, which was less than 10 lbs and easy to install. I'm hoping to get it out this week to test her out.


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

Cool shannon,,, I would be very interested how that works for you !!!! ought to be plenty windy here to test it !!!!!


----------



## joeeth (Nov 18, 2013)

That is interesting. I will have to check that out.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi
Tested out the mirco power pole on my waterman and thought it did very well. It stopped me and held the boat in place, like it should. I used it in sandy, muddy, and some hard bottom. The winds were about 10-12 kts out of the north. So it was a little choppy, and it held bottom. I'm still trying to figure out all the settings to dial in the heights for different conditions. So looks like I'll have to fish more next week! ;D 
If you have questions let me know. Thanks


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

BioLab?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> BioLab?


Looks like the roadside river launch on the north side ..


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Pineda


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

did you run with the spike in the unit - if so how did that go?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I run with the spike in mine all the time, just make sure it is engaged in the rollers and not just sitting in the hole.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

What size spike?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks good, was debating mounting my Wang anchor in the same spot but can't bring myself to drill holes in her. 
I should have a few days off next week as well as the following week. Let me know if you want to go fish.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

1.  Launched at Pineda 
2.  3/4 in spike 8.5 ft long
3. This is how I mounted the spike holder
4. Eric yes just let me know what days and we can set it up.
5. Merry Christmas


----------



## Cummins (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks great! How was the install?


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

I had to drill 4 small holes in the deck to mount the unit. Then I bought a small stainless steel Ferrell with a rubber grommet to run the line through another small hole in the mount and the deck. I used some water proof silicone between the mount and deck just to make sure there no leaks while washing the boat. Then I just hooked up the wiring per the instructions. Took about 1 hour once I had a plan.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

What are those brackets that hold the pin to the push pole holders? Did you build those or were they included with the kit? Can you run with the pin in the power pole assembly?


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

The brackets come with the pin, or you can run with the pin in the micro driver.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Ruining such a nice skiff :'(


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's a install video on salty shores/Sam roots wing master.
http://youtu.be/xyLRQnvXQXA


----------

